# My husband is being very cold to me and mean when he talks to me or answers a quest.



## JEdwards (Apr 30, 2011)

My husband & I have been married for 13 years. We run a business & have two kids. My husband complains that I don't show him enough "love" & affection. He says terrible things to me like "you are a cold, heartless *****" when he is mad at me. He says I take credit for the things I do without mention of how he pointed me in that direction. I'm telling others what it is I do & want to sound like I have some confidence in what I do so that the client will either want to hire me or keep me around. I am talking myself up, but because I don't mention how he pointed me in the right direction or the things that he taught me, that I am taking all the credit. I have a master's degree in research & do SEO and online marketing for a living. I don't give my professors credit for all that I learned so not sure why I need to always give my husband credit all the time. He gets kuddos for being a great dad, for being a great guitar player etc. Help, I don't know what to do, he's being a jerk?


----------



## Po12345 (Apr 28, 2011)

Comments like the "cold heartless *****" are unacceptable in any relationship, angry or not, they are designed to illicite a specific response from someone and are never healthy. 

Do you feel you give him credit for what he has done for you? Have you explained that, for you to display confidence and self assertion in your job, the initial meeting with clients needs to be done in such a way that shows you are in fact a secure and strong person capable of handling situations on your own?

Any successful marriage takes two people, those are common things that both a husband and wife should know, but sometimes one or the other or both need gentle reminders of such. Sounds like he has some real issues with your success? Do you remind him often how much he means to you and how you 'can't do this' without him?


----------

